# Short video from 04/29



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

Took the time to get 4 fish on video. A couple in the sand, one on top of the grass, and one in a muddy depression. Had my student do all the giggin while I video'd. 

Didn't get the boat or the truck stuck this time. :thumbup: 
Did get checked by the man around 10pm, but we had everything we were suppose to.

Left the ramp at 1:30am with 2 trout(caught on hooknline), 5 sheepshead(largest went 4 pounds, 13 ounces) and 20 flounder(several 18" fish).

BTW, 6 HPS lights pushed by a Honda 2000 genny.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Great videos. Wish the water here was that clear.


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks like a blast


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

awesome video , music not so awesome !


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

Great video and I second Overkill. :thumbup:


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

How can you tell if they are big enough to gig? Never did it, but looks like a blast...


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

ONEOLDCHIEF said:


> How can you tell if they are big enough to gig? Never did it, but looks like a blast...


The gig head is 6" wide. You can put the gig head right above the fish and tell if the fish is longer than twice the width of the head. Most of the time a barely looking legal fish, will actually be 13-14". There is always a little bit of the tail or head you can't see because it is buried under the sand


----------

